# Cyps From Past Seasons



## EcoNative (Mar 31, 2014)

Hi everyone, I wanted to share some photos I took of my Cyps. over the years. My selection is limited to Cypripedium reginae and Parviflorum pubscens, however I hope to expand soon. Here they are!

Edit: Thanks to Naoki for helping me figure out how to post the images!


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 31, 2014)

Nice photos. I especially like the bud.

Lots of people seem to have trouble with Flickr.


----------



## EcoNative (Mar 31, 2014)

Thank you! I didn't know that about Flickr... Hmm, let me try uploading them again.

Edit: Still not having any luck :/


----------



## abax (Apr 1, 2014)

Anyone who can grow Cyps. like that has my complete respect. Absolutely
beautiful.


----------



## naoki (Apr 1, 2014)

EcoNative said:


> Thank you! I didn't know that about Flickr... Hmm, let me try uploading them again.
> 
> Edit: Still not having any luck :/



Lots of nice photos! Select photos you want to post, and you see star mark, ballon, and arrow icons at the bottom right of the image. Click the arrow ("More Way to Share"). Then select "Grab the HTML/BBCode". Within there, select the size, and make sure "BBCode" is selected. Then copy and paste the code displayed in the box. Like this:




Cypripedium by EcoNative101, on Flickr


----------



## SlipperKing (Apr 1, 2014)

Good stuff and fine photos too.


----------



## NYEric (Apr 1, 2014)

Cool. Where are you native to?


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Apr 1, 2014)

Nice. Cyps really are magical, aren't they?


----------



## EcoNative (Apr 1, 2014)

They really are! I'm from Ontario, Canada.


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Apr 2, 2014)

Go Ontario! These babies will grow right in our backyard...some help required. 
I have yet to go on a Bruce trail walk during bloom season. It is on the bucket list. 

Beautiful, healthy plants you've photographed 

Sent from my BlackBerry Bold 9900 using Tapatalk


----------



## EcoNative (Apr 3, 2014)

Never heard of that trail before, definitely going to check them out though! I was also going to ask if anyone has experience growing C. montanum and/or C. tibeticum as I have ordered one of each to add to my garden this spring and was curious to know what people's experience with them are.


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Apr 3, 2014)

Bruce County offers a few native orchid walks. I will look into this for you.

You don't by chance have any photos of your gardens do you? I am curious to see how you are growing your cyps. 

Sent from my BlackBerry Bold 9900 using Tapatalk


----------



## parvi_17 (Apr 3, 2014)

EcoNative said:


> Never heard of that trail before, definitely going to check them out though! I was also going to ask if anyone has experience growing C. montanum and/or C. tibeticum as I have ordered one of each to add to my garden this spring and was curious to know what people's experience with them are.



I have grown both. Out of the two, I only still grow tibeticum. I have gone through about 5 plants of montanum and they all died within 2 seasons. I think the most important thing is to start with really healthy and robust plants that are not of wild origin. Other than that, the usual advice for both is to give really good drainage and keep the roots cool in summer. Both do not do well with heat. I have killed tibeticum before but have found it much more doable than montanum.


----------



## EcoNative (Apr 3, 2014)

Thank you for the information! I'll make sure to scout out a good spot. As for a garden pic I only have one that I took a few years ago when I was just starting it. Here it is:





The area was completely invaded by yellow mustard, so the project began to restore the area with native plants (excluding the maple as it was already established). My cyps aren't in this pic as they had gone dormant already. I'll have a better picture this spring.


----------

